# Tape Back-UP for MAC



## bgps (Sep 18, 2006)

Just wondering if there is a setup similar to Symantec Back-up Exec for Mac. I am looking to add an autoloader tape drive for archiving to a network running all Macs? 

bgps


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

Yep it's kind of the defacto for Mac OS and has been forever. It works with a good number of tape library/loader units.

One BIG word of caution with Retrospect. Check your backups, regularly. I had quite a lot of issues with it a few years back and lost some serious amounts of data (multiple terabytes of data in fact) because of a bug with the catalog file sizes. If the catalog file size grew past a certain point you were hosed, unrecoverably. I'm sure they've resolved that by now (at least I really hope they have) but it's worth noting. They do things a bit strange in the way they store their catalogs so guard them carefully, if you lose one or it gets corrupted you can end up in serious trouble.


----------



## bgps (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks I will definitely check it out. I always check my archives, I too have been burned before not a pretty site at all. I notice that Retrospect is up to version 9. 

bgps


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

bgps said:


> Thanks I will definitely check it out. I always check my archives, I too have been burned before not a pretty site at all. I notice that Retrospect is up to version 9.
> 
> bgps


Yes but backup exec will let you rebuild catalogs for the most part. Retrospect says it does but if you've got a big set that spans multiple tapes it can be incredibly painful (swap tape x 1000). If you've got an autoloader/library unit and can fit all your tapes from the set into it maybe not as bad (if you don't mind no backups for a couple of days while it rebuilds things).

None of my clients are using tape any longer, pretty much everyone I deal with has moved to hard drives (but that's a whole other conversation!)


----------



## bgps (Sep 18, 2006)

mguertin said:


> Yes but backup exec will let you rebuild catalogs for the most part. Retrospect says it does but if you've got a big set that spans multiple tapes it can be incredibly painful (swap tape x 1000). If you've got an autoloader/library unit and can fit all your tapes from the set into it maybe not as bad (if you don't mind no backups for a couple of days while it rebuilds things).
> 
> None of my clients are using tape any longer, pretty much everyone I deal with has moved to hard drives (but that's a whole other conversation!)


Back-up Exec is Windows only though, and this is a Mac only environment. This is going to be used for archiving only. 

It has been quite a hot debate over what to use as archiving/back-up. Hard drives were a possibility, as well as BluRay got some talk. But in the end tape won the day. I personally am not a huge fan of tape, but I had only one vote. 

Cheers

bgps


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

For longevity tape is sadly probably still the best solution. We know pretty much exactly what the shelf life of magnetic tape is since it's been around so long. Hard drives are too hit and miss for long term storage. I've seen to many old hard drives that have been sitting around for a few years get plugged in and not work any longer. As for optical media it's also pretty hit and miss, BR hasn't been around long enough to know what the shelf-life is but if it's anything like DVD you're taking chances using it as long term storage.

For long term archival the tricky bit is keeping a compatible tape drive and software that you can hook up to a system to restore for long enough


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

bgps said:


> Just wondering if there is a setup similar to Symantec Back-up Exec for Mac. I am looking to add an autoloader tape drive for archiving to a network running all Macs?
> 
> bgps


what is your budget for the back up software?
Netvault by Bakbone is sweet but pricing
there are some others..


----------

